# dumog



## progressivetactics (Jul 17, 2003)

Is dumog a system within itself or is it more of a concept or portion of other systems?  I know what dumog is, I just don't see it as a stand alone system.  Is it?

is there schools in just dumog?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Is dumog a system within itself or is it more of a concept or portion of other systems?  I know what dumog is, I just don't see it as a stand alone system.  Is it?
> 
> is there schools in just dumog? *



There may be a school that calls there system "Dumog" out there somewhere, but I haven't seen one.

It is my understanding that dumog is more of a broad discription of "ground fighting," just as "Espada Y Daga" describes sword and dagger, and "Mano" describes hand.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 17, 2003)

Check out http://www.texaskali.org/Essays/ground_combat_fighting_.htm

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 18, 2003)

wow.....that was alot of info.

Thanks.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 19, 2003)

i think guro C  teaches that if you want to try it.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

well guru carlton teaches techniques of Dumog, I don't think he teaches a dumog program.  He does like I do, teach some applicatoins, and techniques of it.


----------



## krys (Jul 20, 2003)

> s dumog a system within itself or is it more of a concept or portion of other systems? I know what dumog is, I just don't see it as a stand alone system. Is it?
> 
> is there schools in just dumog?



Dumog is a system within itself.
It is quite rare in the Philippines now and not very popular ....
As far I know it can be found in Panay and Negros. The Igorots of northern Luzon also practice it......
There is at least one Dumog schools  in Manila, but fma artists often look down on this art..... 

Christian.
Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## haumana2000 (Jul 22, 2003)

I know there have been a few dumogueros represented in the URCC competition in the PI.  Does anyone know how they fared?  Do they train a lot of stand up? is it all ground etc..?


----------



## krys (Jul 22, 2003)

> I know there have been a few dumogueros represented in the URCC competition in the PI. Does anyone know how they fared? Do they train a lot of stand up? is it all ground etc..?



They did quite well in the second URCC.
I was able to spare with an Arnis-Sikaran-Dumog master and champion who taught me Arnis. Got the impression they train mainly in stand up, although I've done bjj for quite a few years he took me very easily to the ground..... there I was able to survive.....
My impression is that for them groundfighting is not  as important as in bjjs, they mainly want to put your back to the ground in order to win.....
but this was a friendly match, and their stand up techniques are formidables...


----------



## krys (Jul 23, 2003)

Actually there are different systems of Dumog (sometimes called Buno). 
There is competition Dumog and real fighting Dumog.
Some styles have groundfighting, other don't.
because it is a bad idea to go to the ground if   your opponent has a knive......


----------



## haumana2000 (Jul 23, 2003)

Cool thanks for the info Krys.  I think it would be great to see some footage of the fights.  Do they have any training methods that seem to be unique to dumog?  It's awesome to see our native arts represented in the mma world.  The only thing thatn sucks, is that though there ARE big pinoys, the norm is that most are smaller and so uncondusive to competition at a high level where weight classes usually run in the heavier area.


----------



## krys (Jul 23, 2003)

The fma-dumog champion I was in contact with   told me the important point in dumog is the strength developped through the chin. Actually he was able to put pressure on my neck with his chin while holding me.....

They have very special exercises, puling weight with their neck, training in the mud, wrestling with both feet on two different boats, wrestling small carabaos down, tree climbing.... I will try to see my friend in August and tell you more haumana....



> is that though there ARE big pinoys



haha! There are very big pinoys indeed..... see the Igorots of northern Luzon, some mangyans in Mindoro are also huge.... and both "tribes" practice Dumog.
If you go to the province you will see very big pinoys....
Usually the best Dumog is practiced in isolated communities of the province by farmers, these peoples have few other leasures available and spend a lot of time practicing it, they seldom go to the big cities.... it is also often kept secret.

Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm very interested in Dumog. The limited techniques I know of have served me well in stand up grappling.. it's a big surprise to those I have used it on, controlling them like a puppy  .. are there any Dumog training videos out there?


----------



## Emptyglass (Jan 9, 2005)

Tuhon Leo Gaje will teach Dumog/Pangamut (Dumpag) here in Maryland, USA. If you'd like more information, please contact below:

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI SYSTEM* at APOLO'S

Headed by Master Apolo & Guro Bobby Ladra
Under supervision of Grand Tuhon Leo T. Gaje,  Jr.

Class Schedule:

Monday, Wednesday, Friday* ......... 7:30pm - 9:00pm

Saturday afternoon......12 Noon - 1:30pm

Location:* WORLD KALI COUNCIL USA, INC.

USA Headquarters
c/o Apolo's Karate
8056 Ritchie Highway
Pasadena, Maryland 21122

(410) 768-5299 or (410) 370-4455

Private lessons are available upon request. For information on regular classes and private lessons please  send all inquiries to: MabagsikPTK@aol.com

Also we will be having a special event here in April:

Apolo's Karate / World Kali Council USA Inc

Proudly Presents

LEGENDS of KALI

Gathering of all Kali practitioners who are teaching the Kali art in its purest form whose  teaching experiences is based on true Filipino tradition without mixture of any other martial arts incorporated into the true  Kali techniques.*

In the evening of April 1st, 2005, Friday from  5:00pm-10pm is an intensive seminar on the original indigenous Filipino Ground Fighting "DUMOGPANGAMUT or DUMPAG" . A division  of the Pekiti-Tirsia Kali System to conducted by GRAND TUHON LEO T. GAJE, JR.* Dumpag  has been research by GT Gaje in the Philippines for the past 13 years.*
***
Emphasis will be on the Dumpag philosophy and culture  of the Filipino Dumpag.

April 2nd, 2005,Saturday: 10-hour intensive  seminar to be conducted by joint GRAND TUHON LEO T. GAJE, JR. and GURO  DAN INOSANTO.* Subject Kali as a Combative Art applied for combative sports and a combative  arts for competitive sports under the sports standard version.

Guro Dan will interpret the multi-channels of fighting arts, from Kali to non-Kali arts.

GT Gaje, Jr. will interpret the Kali as inserts to multi-channels of fighting arts - The  art of blendability in combat and in sports.

This will be held at Apolo's Karate (8,000 sq.ft facilities), 8056 Ritchie Highway, Pasadena, Maryland 21122.

For more detailed Seminar flyer, please e-mail us at apoloskarate@aol.com, or mabagsikptk@aol.com or voice mail: (410) 768-5299 , (410)370-4455.

I hope to see some of you there.

Rich Curren


----------



## Seigi (Jan 9, 2005)

Master Barkers correct. I teach Dumog as part of the Arnis Program, though Guru Woodruff has a complete Dumog program (From what i've experienced)

I would enjoy training & learning a complete program.

Peace :whip:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 9, 2005)

From the above link:

_The Head Butts, the banana tree is used as the object, but the head butting is started by running towards the direction of the banana tree, the head hits the banana tree with vigorous force that sometimes the banana tree falls down and that ends the training for the day. _ 


Yep.  That'd just about do it for me.  


Regards,


Steve


----------

